# Kinesium vs. Aluminum Frame



## bigDave (Jan 27, 2004)

I was looking through the Buyer's Guide in the recent release of MTB Action and was anxious to see how my (on order) Jamis XLT 2.0 looked against the others. I noticed that nearly every other bike in it's class was had a frame made of Aluminum. What's the difference between Kinesium and Aluminum? Which do you prefer? Should be interesting ...


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

bigDave said:


> I was looking through the Buyer's Guide in the recent release of MTB Action and was anxious to see how my (on order) Jamis XLT 2.0 looked against the others. I noticed that nearly every other bike in it's class was had a frame made of Aluminum. What's the difference between Kinesium and Aluminum? Which do you prefer? Should be interesting ...


Kinesium is aluminium. Its just a goofy tradename used by Kinesis for one of their tubesets.


----------



## JamisJammer (Mar 13, 2004)

DeeEight said:


> Kinesium is aluminium. Its just a goofy tradename used by Kinesis for one of their tubesets.


Not entirly true. See the following:

About Kinesium

The Racelight RC frame is made from a new alloy developed b Kinesis called Kinesium

KINESIUM is a similar alloy to the Easton wonder metal `Scandium', but with changes to the composition and manufactured in house a the Kinesis factory, this means KINESIUM frames give fantastic value for money.

KINESIUM is based on 6061 Aluminium but has more Titanium in it's
composition, giving it improved hardness and tensile strength over 7005 with greater fatigue resistance.

KINESIUM's properties make it an ideal material for a very light, tough and responsive road frame, AT AN AFFORDABLE PRICE.

Kinesium's superior properties allow for the thinnest possible wall thickness to be used, thereby reducing overall frame weight
FYI.


----------



## weather (Jan 12, 2004)

same deal. that you call "scandium" is actually an aluminum alloy with some scandium (the element) in it. in any case, kinesium is still aluminum alloy.


----------

